# Heavy Body for Strat wanted



## Lou Cipher (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought one of those Fender 50th anniversary Strats made down in Mexico. Nice guitar, but the body is made out of frikin' balsa wood (I think it's Alder or something even lighter and cheaper. Spruce, maybe? lmao).

What I'm looking for is something hard and dense, like a Northern Hard Ash or something of simular weight and density. But, I'm also looking for used, as I can't afford something custom made or brand new right now. So, if anyone has anything laying around in their shop that they wouldn't mind selling, I would be interested.

PS It has a floating vibrato, so the body will need the cutout for that particular style of bridge. If you live in the GTA and can modify an existing strat body to accomodate the vibrato (I can bring mine over; it has a "Fender American Style Strat" with the two knive edge pivots), let's talk - we can work something out. 

(In the GTA)
Louie


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

Lou Cipher said:


> I bought one of those Fender 50th anniversary Strats made down in Mexico. Nice guitar, but the body is made out of frikin' balsa wood (I think it's Alder or something even lighter and cheaper. Spruce, maybe? lmao).
> 
> What I'm looking for is something hard and dense, like a Northern Hard Ash or something of simular weight and density. But, I'm also looking for used, as I can't afford something custom made or brand new right now. So, if anyone has anything laying around in their shop that they wouldn't mind selling, I would be interested.
> 
> ...


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

This is my northern ash “boat anchor” and I think that this may be exactly what you seek. Super heavy yet super comfy with the Strat contours. Cheers, Ed


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

Oops! My bad!! I just realized that you are looking for a Strat body. Anyway, this “Heavy Tele” body presently has a strat neck pickup and tele bridge pickup (Kinmans) ...sounds glorious.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You want an old Burny Fernandes strat. Very heavy wood was used in those suckers.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

skeetz said:


> Oops! My bad!! I just realized that you are looking for a Strat body. Anyway, this “Heavy Tele” body presently has a strat neck pickup and tele bridge pickup (Kinmans) ...sounds glorious.


He also wanted it 13 years ago!?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Silvertone said:


> He also wanted it 13 years ago!?


I've noticed a lot of necro threads bumped lately.
They're coming from the bottom of the page and that foolish "recommended reading".
People aren't bothering to notice just how old the threads are.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

Yeah - that's weird. I wonder what the criteria is? Random?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Silvertone said:


> Yeah - that's weird. I wonder what the criteria is? Random?


I'm not sure. I notice that they're anywhere from 12 years to three months ago. Weird.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Silvertone said:


> He also wanted it 13 years ago!?


Thanks for my laugh for the day!


----------

